
Show HN: The Rap Test - nessup
http://TheRapTest.com
======
BlackJack
You should include some basic instructions on the home page because it took me
a while to figure out what this exactly did. I went to the Eminem page and
thought I had to shade in the Relapse album cover and didn't realize I had to
click haha.

Really fun website though. I'm having a blast and discovering cool songs.

~~~
beardfu
> I had to shade in the Relapse album cover and didn't realize I had to click
> haha.

I did exactly the same!

------
sneak
Any list of rappers that does not include Biggie is a bad list. He's the best
that ever lived.

~~~
kevin818
Please define best, because best could mean different things to different
people :)

~~~
kevin818
What's with the downvotes? As a big fan of Biggie I'd like to know what it
means to say he's the best rapper. Lyric-wise? Entertainment-wise?
Intellectual-wise?

~~~
quomopete
I don't know if best is the right word, but he is definitely one of the best.
Some of the things I think really make him stand out are his storytelling, his
flow, and his charisma (that he looks unconventional also probably plays into
this). Also Puff Daddy was instrumental as a hype man in getting him to
platforms like MTV etc. And his untimely death definitely plays into the
modern mythology. But I think if there is anything that truly encompasses his
talent it's this video right here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hbwdAOogBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hbwdAOogBw)
and this demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaPDNgUPLE&feature=kp](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaPDNgUPLE&feature=kp)

------
joshrotenberg
Dang, dude. I started from the bottom and pretty much stayed there.

------
codeulike
Was hoping this was like "The Turing Test", but as a Rap Battle.

------
clint
Doesn't seem to do anything except show text on the screen ("Drake Test") What
is it supposed to do?

~~~
sehr
It plays snippets of certain artists' tracks, and you have to guess which song
they are.

------
cocoflunchy
You should be really careful with licensing when you're dealing with music. If
you become big enough for the record companies to notice, they will come at
you hard and fast with their lawyers.

------
acallaghan
It's honourable not having affiliate links, but I'd add them in if this were
my project.

Most people don't care or even know what one is and it'd allow you a bit of
beer money from the project and cover the costs of the servers. Most people on
the site would be happy enough to not pay and have no adverts, affiliate links
are a very unobtrusive way of making money from a project like this.

I have a project with affiliate links, and the passive infrequent income I
receive from it softly persuades me to do more work on it.

It's up to you though obviously!

~~~
citricsquid
The lack of affiliate links has nothing to do with honour, he's doing it to
try and avoid having to take down the music used:
[http://theraptest.com/copyright.html](http://theraptest.com/copyright.html)

~~~
draker
My thought was that he may be able to use the iTunes 30 second previews but
after looking into it further I think this would qualify as "the main focus
[..] of a web experience".

> 5\. Song previews can only be used to promote the track. They cannot be used
> for entertainment independent of that purpose, or as the main focus of an
> App or web experience.

[http://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/blog/song-p...](http://www.apple.com/itunes/affiliates/resources/blog/song-
previews.html)

------
lucasnemeth
Very nice UI. Hope you add some old school stuff in there! I went ok on the
Kendrick Lamarr test, but would rock with A Tribe Called Quest.

------
anishkothari
Respect, amazing UI! It would be great to know how you made this. Now you just
need to add some old-school rap :-)

------
geuis
The mobile interface is really well done. I appreciate especially that through
accident or intent landscape works well. Everything is quick and quite
logically setup.

The only downside is that I personally know nothing about rap, so the best I
could guess were Real slim shady and another Eminem one by accident.

------
ljd
It's not loading and console is spitting this out:

FIREBASE WARNING: Specified Firebase has reached its Peak Connections limit.
If you are the Firebase owner, consider upgrading.
([https://raptestprod.firebaseio.com](https://raptestprod.firebaseio.com))

EDIT: Fixed

~~~
650REDHAIR
Hooray hard limits!

Was that hard limit that you had to change or did it scale for you
automatically?

~~~
nessup
Just fixed it :)

------
habosa
Excellent job. I don't have a single complaint. It's very fun, the GIFs are
great, and best of all it's extremely fast. Considering that it is audio and
image heavy I don't know how you made it so fast. I'm gonna be playing this
all day.

------
broolstoryco
For me this page freezes Firefox (FF 30 Win 7) and bloats its memory usage by
about 300mb. What it is doing on the top of the frontpage is beyond me.

~~~
650REDHAIR
I'm using a 4 year old MBP with 50 tabs open and it runs just fine on Chrome.

It's a neat idea and I'm looking forward to this taking off.

------
mandlar
Oh. There's more than two rappers to choose from. Didn't notice that the first
time I went to the page.

------
frankdenbow
Pretty cool. Reminds me of SongPop which was a hit for a while (basically put
this into a competitive game with many categories). Nice work!

I tried doing a startup based on short music clips (sourced from iTunes). Its
too bad that its still a minefield legally until there are statutory rates for
short clips of content.

------
carlob
When I was a teen[1] there was this bar where they would give a free pint to
everyone who could guess who was performing a given song. They gave out about
one pint per hour. I wish I could find another place that did that. This
website made me reminisce…

[1] Legal drinking age is not really enforced in Italy.

------
jdprgm
I am entirely too good at passing these.

------
diego
I tried to navigate away from the page in the middle of the song in Chrome and
got a warning popup about leaving the page that was completely uncloseable by
clicking on either option. I had to kill Chrome processes one by one until I
randomly hit that tab :(

~~~
Rylinks
Shift+Escape in Chrome gives you the browser's task list. You can kill tabs
without guessing there.

~~~
diego
I could not get out of the pop up in any way, it locked my browser entirely.

------
thornofmight
Very nice! It'd be cool if this could be turned into a type of flashcard, quiz
site where users could upload some sort of config file with questions,
answers, images, video and then test their knowledge of the subject.

------
rohunati
After getting to level 6, I was like screw this, I just want to listen to some
Ye.

good work though!

------
stefbowerman
Really fun to play. My only comment is that when the song starts playing, the
answers to choose from get animated in, and the timer is down at least 10% by
the time the last option is clickable.

------
danielsamuels
If you don't know the answer, you're better off choosing any option at the end
of the timer to lose minimal points vs losing the full 150 for not answering.

------
mankyd
Small bug: pressing the back button does not stop the music.

------
dewey
If you are wondering why the music isn't playing, disable/pause ad-block and
it'll work. At least that did the trick for me.

------
swineflu
Very funny and well done. Reminds me of
[http://binb.nodejitsu.com](http://binb.nodejitsu.com)

------
swang
1\. Can't stop music after round. 2\. Got two selections of "Run This Town"
for the hovtest

Really cool format though.

~~~
dangerb
I also encountered #2 and the first "Run This Town" selected wasn't accepted
as correct. The next song was still "Run This Town", but this time with only
one option presented and accepted as correct.

------
geori
I had a good time with it. Got #8 on Kanye. Whoever is higher up on the list
is clicking incredibly fast.

~~~
tcwatrous
There's more than one level, and the rank seems to be an aggregate of scores
from each level.

~~~
gk1
I reached #1 for Eminem, but getting on the leaderboard required logging in
with Twitter...

------
iDemonix
I just lost 15 minutes of my life becoming a God of Eminem.

Really nice UI, was really smooth, no complaints, nice work.

------
beamatronic
Great design, very entertaining, and you put a big smile on my face. Thank you
for sharing!

------
sbilstein
Oh jeez this is so distracting and fun, I need to do some work today. Great
job!

------
niix
Cool concept, turned me on to some songs I've never heard before.

------
tcwatrous
It would be nice to see the individual test leaderboards.

~~~
joshstrange
Yeah, it tells me I'm #2 on the Eminem board but I can't seem to find a link
to it

------
ultimatedelman
This is really fun. Well done :)

------
mathgeek
Really needs a NSFW warning.

~~~
callum85
What is NSFW about it?

~~~
smellf
I clicked once and got a blurred naked person that was revealed when moused
over.

~~~
sehr
That's just the album cover for My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy. It wont
unblur if you're worried about that

------
dcalacci
This is awesome. Great job.

------
possibilistic
Nick texted me and told me to check HN. This is fantastic--totally kick ass,
Dany! Congrats!

------
rak
This was fun. Great app.

------
hxw
This is pretty cool! :)

------
imwhimsical
Good job, Danny :)

------
yoshko
This?! [http://www.businessinsider.com/21-year-old-college-
dropout-r...](http://www.businessinsider.com/21-year-old-college-dropout-
raptest-2014-6)

------
n0body
stupid. i only know who kanye & eminem is, never heard of the others and i've
been listening to hip-hop all my life. although, it's not this pop hip-hop
that's currently in fashion.

get some real artists on there, then we'll talk

~~~
Jach
Your comment would be more constructive if it requested some "real artists" by
name... For what it's worth, my own requests would be (in no particular order)
Immortal Technique, Eyedea, Tech N9ne, Tupac, Nas, Biggie, Xzibit, and Hopsin.

~~~
LaikaF
Tyler the Creator, Earl Sweatshirt, MF Doom, Deltron 3030 Aesop Rock and maybe
Captain Murphy(might not be enough content). Gotta fill in those hipster
rappers.

~~~
sehr
That backpack is gonna start getting a bit heavy

